# Forex Traders in New Zealand (Bank withdrawals + fees)



## moyes (6 June 2014)

Hi there, I am trying to find out what my best option is with regards to withdrawing money from my Australian broker(IC Markets and AxiTrader) to a New Zealand bank. From what I gather every time I do a withdrawal i get a fee of around $50. $25 from the Australian bank and then another $25 for the banks to receive it here in New Zealand. 

Any other options out there to at least try and slash the fees down to half. I find $50 to be on the high side.

I'm with Kiwi Bank in New Zealand. Any suggestions or is this just something I have to be content with and pay $50 for every wire transfer?

Thanks.


----------



## Aleni (6 August 2014)

You may just have to suck this up with the only respite being that when you transfer funds do so in large lots so that the fee/$ transferred is not so hurtful.


----------

